# trip to spain



## 90121 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, can anyone give me any info on sites that are opened in the months of Feb & March in Spain. I hoping to travel from Andora to Madrid, stop off into Portugal then travel up to Barcelona.
Be grateful of any info.
Carl


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Try http://www.francecamping.com the web site for the Guide Bel-Air as mentioned previously in other posts.

Put 'permanent Espagne' in the search box to bring up a list of 154 campsites. The list can be further searched by using the info across the top of the list.
Clicking on 'site web' for instance gives you 13 campsites with a web site.

Alternatively
click on 'Geographique' and on the map of Europe presented, click on Spain.
The map of Spain is divided up into regions. Campsites in each region can be found by clicking on the map.
You will then have to manually search the text pertaining to each campsite. It is in French but uses a very limited vocabulary so is easy to get used to. Opening periods are given but for your purposes it is easier to look for the word 'permanent' signifying open all year.

Hope this proves useful

Gillian


----------



## 90610 (May 1, 2005)

Is there a publication (not an on-line database) that includes municipal and smaller less formal campsites in Spain? - inland especially?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Have a look at the AA publication "Caravan and Camping in Europe", available from AA publications or most good book shops. I bought it last year and found it invaluable  

It covers 11 western European countries including Spain and Portugal with over 3,500 sites.It also contains valuable travel and safety information.

Jim


----------

